# IXU - IXUP Limited



## System (18 October 2017)

IXUP is an Australian software company that is redefining the way organisations collaborate on vast amounts of data with its data collaboration and encryption platform. The IXUP Platform enables organisations to collaborate using their own, and other organisations', data to enable actionable insights to be identified and support better business decisions. Data ownership is strictly maintained by the originating organisation while permission settings control data access at all times. 

It is anticipated that IXU will list on the ASX during November 2017.

https://www.ixup.com


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 November 2020)

IXU seems to have made a strategic partnership with a US IT and Gaming mob, via a capital raise, and is moving up fast this morning. 

It bodes well for other relative Aussie IT minnows such as AR9.

gg


----------



## Knobby22 (11 November 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> IXU seems to have made a strategic partnership with a US IT and Gaming mob, via a capital raise, and is moving up fast this morning.
> 
> It bodes well for other relative Aussie IT minnows such as AR9.
> 
> gg



About IXUP 
IXUP Limited (pronounced ‘eyes up’) is a listed technology company (ASX: IXU) that secures data analytics and delivers insights within a governance framework. The platform encrypts and connects data from multiple sources, solving the problems of data loss and misuse by enabling data owners to remain in complete control of their data. IXUP was listed in 2017.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 November 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> About IXUP
> IXUP Limited (pronounced ‘eyes up’) is a listed technology company (ASX: IXU) that secures data analytics and delivers insights within a governance framework. The platform encrypts and connects data from multiple sources, solving the problems of data loss and misuse by enabling data owners to remain in complete control of their data. IXUP was listed in 2017.



I put a few kopeks in them recently as I liked the concept of being able to extract encrypted data, modifying it, returning it, without actually unencrypting. I don't understand it all. Forgive me if I'm incorrect but I considered it a game changer. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 January 2021)

> _While a lengthy commercialisation is fairly typical for a technology company creating a new product, this has been even more complex in IXUP’s case, as we have also had to *create and educate customers* about the various potential use cases at the same time_.



Are we there yet?


> _Recent changes to our human capital have been meaningful. _



New CEO/ MD

&, will Cygnet Capital back IXU further?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 January 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I put a few kopeks in them recently as I liked the concept of being able to extract encrypted data, modifying it, returning it, without actually unencrypting. I don't understand it all. Forgive me if I'm incorrect but I considered it a game changer.



got me on the Hard Stare Watchlist with this one. I like it.  The gaming industry would be an admirable choice







> strategic collaboration with US-based Tekkorp Capital ... a specialist in the digital global gaming and wagering space....



As "_the IXUP Platform enables organisations to collaborate using their own, and other organisations', data to enable actionable insights to be identified and support better business decisions. Data ownership is strictly maintained by the originating organisation while permission settings control data access at all times", _it seems fair to think the data for gaming / wagering is both massive and relatively homogenous, and may be well suited for _IXU _platform to generate meaningful insights for the organisations/ customers.

Challenges (to me)
_- IP and core technology has got to be tight. They claim "Minimal competitors and substitutes".
- has to overcome a lack of trust in data sharing
- little ol' Parramatta based minnow, can they get the recognition and entry to the big league? _

And one for the chartists: does a _GAP _have to be filled when it is, as in this case, separated by nearly two weeks (02 - 11 Nov), waiting for an  announcement (_*IXUP Secures Additional Capital to Accelerate Growth and Evolves Leadership*_) ?


----------



## Trav. (11 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> And one for the chartists: does a _GAP _have to be filled when it is, as in this case, separated by nearly two weeks (02 - 11 Nov), waiting for an announcement



That is an interesting question @Dona Ferentes and I am no expert but one of my favorite sites has some information about gaps which may apply here.

http://thepatternsite.com/gaps.html and this one is interesting as well https://school.stockcharts.com/doku.php?id=chart_analysis:gaps_and_gap_analysis

I would classify this gap as a Breakaway gap and would suggest that it does not necessarily have to be filled and you *now have a new support level @ 0.075*


----------



## rnr (12 January 2021)

Trav. said:


> That is an interesting question @Dona Ferentes and I am no expert but one of my favorite sites has some information about gaps which may apply here.
> 
> http://thepatternsite.com/gaps.html and this one is interesting as well https://school.stockcharts.com/doku.php?id=chart_analysis:gaps_and_gap_analysis
> 
> I would classify this gap as a Breakaway gap and would suggest that it does not necessarily have to be filled and you *now have a new support level @ 0.075*




Hey @Dona Ferentes and @Trav.,

Problem solved without a hassle as you can see by the chart below.....just change the timeframe to weekly and the gap problem no longer exists. 






Hopefully a wave-b will form next.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 February 2021)

*Q2 Highlights *


>  Successful $5.75 million capital raising (before costs), fully underwritten by Cygnet Capital
>  Appointment of new Non-Executive Chairman – Julian Babarczy
>  Appointment of new Managing Director/CEO – Marcus Gracey
>  Strategic Collaboration with Tekkorp Capital to assess opportunities within the international digital gaming and wagering sector
> ...




_cup and sorcerer_?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 February 2021)

ran up 30% to $0.13 today on a non sensitive Ann, then at 5:37pm came out with a CLARIFICATION that had the big red *!*



> _IXU refers to its earlier announcement titled “Collaboration with Tekkorp Capital Delivers Key Opportunity”, wherein it advised that the Company  had entered into a data analytics and insights collaboration agreement with DataPOWA Limited.
> For completeness, the Company wishes to provide the following additional information in relation to the partnership:
> − The agreement with DataPOWA is not exclusive, is for a period of 2 years and each party bears its own costs.
> − The Company does not consider that the collaboration agreement with DataPOWA is material to the Company in its own right, although notes that it has potential to deliver future commercial relationships that have potential to be. The companies are currently jointly pursuing data analytics and marketing initiatives which are remain incomplete and uncertain in outcome.
> ...



and maybe some retracement tomorrow. IXU looking more and more like niche player that will "_pursue data analytics and marketing opportunities within the international sports marketing and sports sponsorship sector "._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 May 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I put a few kopeks in them recently as I liked the concept of being able to extract encrypted data, modifying it, returning it, without actually unencrypting. I don't understand it all. Forgive me if I'm incorrect but I considered it a game changer.





and IXU in a Trading Halt, _pending an announcement in relation to a material acquisition_.

Like you, _gg_, the concept is good ... and there was a '_buying during weakness_' opportunity mid April when shares briefly went as low as 10c; now 18.5c.

But as a game changer, it became more of a tilt, a change towards gaming. Which this acquisition may well take it further in that direction. And more thirst for capital down the track?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and IXU in a Trading Halt, _pending an announcement in relation to a material acquisition_.



and that was for DATAPOWA., outlaying some $12M for the UK-based sports technology company,


today, cleaning up some loose ends


> _ASX-listed data sharing firm IXUP has bought its failed competitor Data Republic for a knock-down price of $3 million, after the start-up part-owned by three of the major banks’ venture arms collapsed in May. Westpac’s Reinventure Group, ANZ Bank and NAB Ventures were all shareholders of Data Republic, which spent nearly $50 million over seven years building a platform for companies to securely share data._





> But it fell over when a trade sale could not be completed in early May, after it was unable to convince existing shareholders to put more capital into the business in March.




IXUP said it was confident that “_with a new and reinvigorated commercialisation strategy and in combination with IXUP’s aggressive growth plan, [Data Republic] will demonstrate significant value_”.  IXUP said it will offer the technology to the global sports sponsorship and sports data markets, where it has a strategic focus.


----------

